# White bar + white TS =????



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi I tried using the genetics calculator but no real luck for this combo. It kept giving me bronze bars instead of white?? And TS didn't look like a TS :/

So I'm putting the question to real people 

I have a blue gazzi male with a white bar
paired with
A blue gazzi female with white TS (at least I think - are TS and lacing the same pattern?)

What can I expect from the pair? I don't know what their parents were like


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Toy stencil, when complete, turns the wingpattern to white. So the white bar can be from Toy Stencil. Wingpattern is bar or check. Check is dominant.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

so they're both TS but one is bar and one is check?

Thanks didn't know they were the same gene. So I can treat them as normal bar and check pair?

Are they likely to produce only TS or will they produce some blue bar/blue check?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

The genetics calculator was likely interpreting your white bar as rec. opal, which when mated to Ts would produce bronze bars and checks because one of the Ts genes is dominant (bronze expression) and rec. opal would not express itself in first generation out cross.

They will produce Ts offspring but there may be some variability in color expression with some being a little bronzeish in wing shield where the parents are white. ( Most or all of the juvenile plumage will be bronze but moult in whiter.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

thank you  can't wait to see what they produce!

How can you differentiate between a white bar from opal and a white bar from Ts?

Thanks


----------

